# Sticky  Share your MTB videos!



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Share you mountainbiking videos! It's always fun and inspirational to see what type of MTB editing everyone else is doing.

Here's one of my edits.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude! That video was very good, really well made. You have a great variety of shots: Drones, Ziplines, (A cameraman maybe??), and some POV - you kept it really fast paced and interesting. Well done! I will definitely subscribe to your channel and look forward to seeing more of your videos!

Here is a couple of my edits! One is a short video and the other is my movie I made from my 2017 St. George vacation.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

My 2017 St. George Movie:


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Thx bro! Yeah it was a mixture of drone, POV, zipline and using my son as cameraman. All in!

Cool to see your vids, you've been riding some cool places that are totally opposite of what I have to ride around here. Wish I could do some of that stuff you ride.

This is rather what I have to deal with right now though...


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*MTB Enduro Trail Building - Rocks & Drops (part 3)*

Third part of building on my MTB Enduro trail "Rocks & Drops", the second trail in my own small bike park. This trail is intended for practicing mountainbike enduro racing. The first part runs over some rocky terrain and in the lower parts I'll build two pretty large drops.

In this episode I'm building the first and biggest drop. It'll be over 1,5 meters, which to me is a big drop. It will be great for building confidence on big mountain bike drops.


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

This past weekend in New Hampshire


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

no mojo said:


> This past weekend in New Hampshire


Nice. Never tried a fatbike, would be cool to try in the snow!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Dempa said:


> Thx bro! Yeah it was a mixture of drone, POV, zipline and using my son as cameraman. All in!
> 
> Cool to see your vids, you've been riding some cool places that are totally opposite of what I have to ride around here. Wish I could do some of that stuff you ride.
> 
> This is rather what I have to deal with right now though...


Liking your videos so far, really well done. I love snow mountain biking and hoping we will get a few inches here so I can get first tracks. So far, we have been very warm but should get a good one sometime this winter.

Got a snow ride in early 2016 on my other Youtube channel.


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Hy!
Just sharing some of my rides here in Portugal.
It's good to share a bit of my playground!:thumbsup:






My youtube channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIi3OP9M7XcPXwcgDao7JGQ/videos?shelf_id=1&view=0&sort=dd


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

davidream said:


> Hy!
> Just sharing some of my rides here in Portugal.
> It's good to share a bit of my playground!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Nice! I wish I had mountains like that where I live!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's the highlights reel from last weekend. This links to four more in-depth videos showing off the downhills or more interesting trails more.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Cool terrain, wish I had something like that close by!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dempa said:


> Cool terrain, wish I had something like that close by!


 It's funny but you take it for granted until you go somewhere without the mountains. Then I realize how lucky I am to have this on my doorstep.


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

*Trip to Peru*


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sedona 2016*


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

You guys have really got some great videos! I look forward to more of your videos!


----------



## EsPeGe (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys here's one we did recently for a mate. He owns and operates Greenvalleys MTB Park here in NSW, Australia. Normally I'm not a fan of purely POV and would edit it with some other angles to make it pop but he wanted a "one run gimbal shot". We actually managed to get the whole run filmed and it worked out pretty well but I still had to edit it to make it work better. It's amazing what these gimbals can do. I'm jumping most of the lines these guys are and it's pretty damn stable. Every now and then it takes a hit but on the whole I'm pretty impressed with it.

I hope you like it, cheers Scott.


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

Here is one of mine






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

EsPeGe said:


> Hey guys here's one we did recently for a mate.


Nice, like it alot!


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

A late edit from my roadtrip this summer. Discovering that Gesunda Bike Park in Sweden is raw and steep.


----------



## BryceRXer (Oct 1, 2014)

*5-mile downhill*

Great videos. Where do you guys find the time?

Here's my most recent one from Prescott, Arizona:


----------



## Systex (Jun 16, 2010)

Still brand new at making these videos-- production quality is definitely lower than a bunch of you guys. Would love to get a gimbal some day.

Here's my latest from an early-morning ride with some friends on well-packed snowy trails.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Raw video from this fall, my first time riding Mountain Creek in NJ.


----------



## armenian (Aug 11, 2009)

2nd ride with the EVO Gimbal yesterday. Anyone figure out how to shield the gimbal from sweat? Maybe a plastic shield or something?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My first video, and first try with Premier Pro CC. Please be gentle.


----------



## armenian (Aug 11, 2009)

Another:


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is a little look back at my past season.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

You seem to have been riding some nice places!


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Armenian: Nice footage with the gimbal. Add an external mic and you are up to BKXC standard ;-)


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> My first video, and first try with Premier Pro CC. Please be gentle.


Nice vid. I think you could go two different ways if you want to improve your future videos. One way would be to ditch the music and focus more on image and sound quality, BKXC-style. The either way would be to focus more on making "music videos" which I think requires a lot more of cutting and trying to get in third person clips.


----------



## armenian (Aug 11, 2009)

Dempa said:


> Armenian: Nice footage with the gimbal. Add an external mic and you are up to BKXC standard ;-)


thanks but no mic,,I have 2 GP5 Sessions that I use and that gopro adapter is too bulky :/.


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

We haven't got real winter in Helsinki yet, so this is what we do.. Loving it, but bike maintenance is a pain in the ass..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

samulione said:


> We haven't got real winter in Helsinki yet, so this is what we do.. Loving it, but bike maintenance is a pain in the ass..


Fun to see what you're up to over in Finland!


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

Another video of a 2 mile downhill with 1000 feet of drop. Fast and fun






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

A nice 1000 foot drop over 2 Miles






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## armenian (Aug 11, 2009)

x5rdman said:


> Another video of a 2 mile downhill with 1000 feet of drop. Fast and fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Are you doing the Puzzler Race this weekend? Is this video from part of the race course? Some of my teammates were talking about heading out there but it looks like they may have changed their minds due to weather///


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

This was one of my favorite rides last year, the trails are so well made. And the food afterward was amazeballs!


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

armenian said:


> Nice! Are you doing the Puzzler Race this weekend? Is this video from part of the race course? Some of my teammates were talking about heading out there but it looks like they may have changed their minds due to weather///


Yes that is the exact downhill after the big climb . I am not racing, I help organize the race and volunteers and will be out there all weekend.

Weather? It is going to be awesome on Sunday. 60 degrees sunny and light wind. You can't ask for a better race day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

*My first "partnered" ride with another YouTuber.*

This was my most complex edit so far... Multicam editing with up to four cameras (two GoPros, two phones), sound editing (one of the GoPros had horrid gimbal motor noise on it) and overlays. The editing generated nearly a terabyte of video files in it's production... It ended up part buddy movie, part mountain bike video.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice, well produced video. Wish I had those trails close to my home...


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Realy nice vid *TheNormsk* :thumbsup:
Thk's for the share


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback.

Question: Is it too long? I'm sure the answer is yes (it's my longest video to date). Every comment I get on videos is keep it short (average watch time is around 3 minutes) but the question on a video like this one where there is more interaction is *what would you cut*? I took around over 3 hours of video and distilled it down to 20 minutes as is. It's a hard challenge...

I'm always trying to improve the view-ability of the videos but sometime I'll admit to having a hard time dumping content into the trashcan of life... I usually feel that if cut to short then it doesn't give the sense of the trail and it loses some of the educational aspect that I aim for. If too long, then the average watch time suffers and that causes the video to loose placement in YouTube's recommendation algorithms.

To me its not about POV shredding at warp factor 9 with no commentary. While awe inspiring at the skills of riders that do this, those get boring over time (at least for me). I want to avoid a similar fate to my videos..

Thanks!


----------



## dmcd38 (Sep 5, 2017)

*gopro 6 test*

my gopro 6 helmetcam test


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

TheNormsk said:


> Question: Is it too long?


Cutting down all that sweet footage one has is tough! I think a good rule tends to be that when you think you've cut enough, you should cut it in half again...

I think there are a few things one should think about when editing videos:

1. Think of a target audience, what would they find most interesting with the footage you have?

2. Try to create a story or purpose around what you found in point 1. That might mean adding a speaking track or editing it in another order than it actually happened.

3. Try to think about how long the target audience probably would stay interested in watching the video. Rarely do people spend 20 minutes on a Youtube video unless you have something unique to offer.

So to me your video was to long, but maybe it was just perfect for some people really interested in the area you rode. Or people that has a strong relationship with you or the other guy you rode with. Depends a bit if you want to reach the masses or go deep with a few people I guess.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

dmcd38 said:


> my gopro 6 helmetcam test


Nice trail and nice riding! Seemed to be some quite big jumps in there.


----------



## dmcd38 (Sep 5, 2017)

Dempa said:


> Nice trail and nice riding! Seemed to be some quite big jumps in there.


Thanks Dempa  yes, its a DH track and some of the jumps are a bit big  cheers


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

Another one from Finland. Our usual riding is not really bikeparky or anything.. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailogr (Feb 11, 2018)

*trailogr @ Mt.Buller*

Heres an All mountain trail from Mount Buller in Victoria - a 40km ride captured in full! Heres Part 1/4 - 100+ More trails on the YouTube page or at www.trailogr.com


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

Gettin closer to all time great winter conditions..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armenian (Aug 11, 2009)

Dropped these 4 Videos of my Enduro stage races today fromthe LOVIT trail in Arkansas 2 days ago:

Stage 1 & 2: 



Stage 3: 



Stage 4, 5 & 6: 



Stage 7 Final:


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

Awesome video with some ripper chicks in Australia!






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's my edit from todays ride. Snow, sun and -15C.


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice tour!


----------



## pablo.b (Nov 16, 2017)

not much but the hills here are never bigger than 30 m








nice videos everyone


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks very much!!

Latest one:


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Pablo, those trails looked really nice!


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

We sat down with an icon of the early mountain biking days in Australia, Rob Eva..






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)

From last weekend. From Pangot to Budhalakote (in Himalayas) on a single-narrow-track with a 10% descent.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Neogen said:


> From last weekend. From Pangot to Budhalakote (in Himalayas) on a single-narrow-track with a 10% descent.


Cool trail!


----------



## dmcd38 (Sep 5, 2017)

enjoy


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

Here's a reality check from Finland. Today was prime though after a bit of work. Enjoy!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

I guess we already knew that finnish people are tough when it comes to winter. Although maybe not the most stylish when it comes to dressing ;-)


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

Dempa said:


> I guess we already knew that finnish people are tough when it comes to winter. Although maybe not the most stylish when it comes to dressing ;-)


https://m.pinkbike.com/video/481681/

Is this better? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Now that's stylish!


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*Flying (Åre Bike Park)*

Riding the flow trail in the top zone of Åre Bike Park feels a bit like flying. The altitude, the view, the flow and the ticking of your hub. Being chased by a drone also helps.


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

My latest video





Rodney
Instagram @x5rdman
Youtube x5rdman d https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIMZvPRVbVXm8NTJEeCSQHg


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*Racing Rocko Down Flottsbro (MTB Downhill)*

Racing my buddy Rocko down the local bike park.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Dempa said:


> Racing my buddy Rocko down the local bike park.


Nice edit!!!


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

*Moab May 2018*


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*Opening Weekend in Järvsö Bike Park*


----------



## anthony_joh (Jun 2, 2018)

Here's my first mtb video. Just got into the sport so pretty standard pov stuff.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

anthony_joh said:


> Here's my first mtb video. Just got into the sport so pretty standard pov stuff.


Great job. Way more entertaining than my boring crap. I hope to be out your general way this summer - Cumberland.


----------



## anthony_joh (Jun 2, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Great job. Way more entertaining than my boring crap. I hope to be out your general way this summer - Cumberland.


Thanks! I plan to head up to Cumberland this summer as well.


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

Bit of BMX at the start, but then we move onto Kinglake, a DH track in Victoria, Aus.






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a series of videos I call "In The Raw" where it is just a chest mount, no cheesy music - just the sounds and look of the trail. This is the PBR Trail in Fruita, Colorado!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Last year I headed out to Crested Butte. I've finally got round to working my footage, which was remarkable that I managed to get as I left my chesty mount for the gimbal back home (4-1/2 hours away..). I started out in Doctors Park but got no footage as that was were I discovered my error. By the next morning I had managed to ghetto rip a tripod to my backpack and that worked for the entire trio.

This is the morning ride of day two.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Start of the afternoon of Crested Butte | Day 2.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Then continuing Crested Butte | Day 2 I hit Lupine.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The last part of my Snodgrass, Lupine, Lower Loop tour in Crested Butte.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The last of my Crested Butte series.






Now on to editing my Steamboat Springs videos...


----------



## rmarin (Oct 31, 2017)

New member here. My son and I started riding last August and quickly outgrew our old hardtails with V-brackes.

Here's my 12 y/o son riding:






Here's me on the same trail:


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Some trails that start from my back yard.


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

*King of Ballarat - Round 1 Wrap Up*

Winter race down in Australia! Check it out..






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Not exclusively mountain biking, but here is a video of a trip I made to Indonesia, containing a mix of footage shot on a gimbal-stabilised Hero 5 Session, an iPhone 7, Olympus TG5 and a DJI Spark:






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Picked up an Evo SS wearable gimbal recently to film my race at the Megavalanche and Mountain of Hell events in the French Alps this year. After reading that the gimbal works best with a Hero 4 I bought one new despite already owning a Hero 5. However it kept crashing regardless of which SD card I installed so I will have to open a support case about it. To ensure I could still video my race (this was just days before) I ordered the Garmin Virb Ultra 30 as it fits the gimbal (just) without needing an adapter bracket unlike the Hero 5. Here is my video from the race of the Megavalanche 2018 in Alpe d'Huez, France. I'm pleased with the results. That the Virb records metrics like speed and elevation is a bonus but you have to process the video with the Garmin Edit software to overlay the metrics on your video before further post-processing the video in other software (if you want to). I used Final Cut Pro X but all I did was cut the video for time and reduce the volume here and there.






There are a couple of other videos on my channel from the Ardrock Enduro event in the UK last year, for which I used my Hero 5 with the chesty mount. The videos show how much better a gimbal is, although it can get in the way at times during a race like the Megavalanche where you are sometimes pushing the bike up steep slopes or descending them.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's my video to the Megavalanche qualifier, also gimbal-stabilized:


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

*La Larr Ba Gauwa MTB Park*

Awesome new MTB park in Victoria, Australia. Our crew went and sussed it out, absolutely love it!






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

West Texas











Rodney
Instagram @x5rdman
Youtube x5rdman d https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIMZvPRVbVXm8NTJEeCSQHg


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been meaning to do this for a while but I finally put together a new channel intro to explain the purpose of my channel.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Working on my enduro trail "Rocks n Drops".


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The Front Range as a new trail and sections of it seem reminiscent to Hangover in Arizona. It's a bit of a schizophrenic personality, It has that stomach lurching cliff side riding but also a ton of switchbacks and smooth dirt so familiar with JeffCo trails.


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

Some local shredding in Australia!






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Tushar (Aug 16, 2018)

x5rdman said:


> West Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing location, where is this trail?


----------



## Tushar (Aug 16, 2018)

*My First Month of Mountain Biking!*

I was inspired to try Mountain Biking after watching a YouTube video and now I'm hooked. Its been a little over a month riding at my local trail and I'm having the time of my life. Posting my first MTB video -


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Part two of my Black Bear review.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*First run on my backyard MTB trail - Trail Building, part 5*

First run on my backyard MTB trail - Trail Building, part 5


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

My video of a recent hiking and biking trip to East Java, Indonesia. Shot on iPhone 7, Hero 5 Session and a Fujifilm X-T1. Edited on an iPhone 7 using Videoleap. Comments welcome!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

How do you embed YouTube videos? I put a link but nothing shows up. Also since this website has changed format it is super slow to load.


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

unigeezer said:


> How do you embed YouTube videos? I put a link but nothing shows up. Also since this website has changed format it is super slow to load.


Since MTBR is ostensibly a mountain biking (as in bicycle, as in two wheels), they have a special filter enabled that automatically rejects videos featuring circus acts. They are also throttling the bandwidth for circus performers.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

With a cameo from Jett the Trail Dog...


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

brownpownow said:


> Since MTBR is ostensibly a mountain biking (as in bicycle, as in two wheels), they have a special filter enabled that automatically rejects videos featuring circus acts. They are also throttling the bandwidth for circus performers.


Spoken by the ignorant, stupid clown you are. 😆


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

unigeezer said:


> Spoken by the ignorant, stupid clown you are. 😆


I happen to enjoy your videos unigeezer... It takes a lot of talent to ride a unicycle on the trails, I can only admire you for your skill and enjoyment of the trails. You can ride things with one wheel that a lot of us cannot ride on two. Keep up the good vids!


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

unigeezer said:


> Spoken by the ignorant, stupid clown you are. ?


Apparently the truth hurts.

(funny that you are calling folks ignorant and stupid when you can't even figure out something as simple as how to embed a video here. That's even more sad than your circus act)


----------



## HOLDFAST_MTB (Sep 11, 2018)

Fresh PNW loam!


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

HOLDFAST_MTB said:


> Fresh PNW loam!


Great vid to celebrate the end of dry-crunky-and-blown-out season! Nice...


----------



## 27FIVE Dirt Surfer (Sep 2, 2018)

Upon hearing that the area this track is in was about to be shut down for logging i drove 5 hours up to the spot to get one last jam in. Epic bit of single trail in a pretty epic trail head.


----------



## WeazelMD14 (Sep 19, 2018)

*Lake Hickory Trails in Hickory, NC*

Short but fun ride in Hickory, NC. Good place to check out if you're in the area. Also if you like the video give it a thumbs up on youtube and subscribe for videos to come.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Edit of my qualifying run at this year's Mountain of Hell race in Les Deux Alpes, France.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

And here's my Mountain of Hell 2018 race edit.


----------



## TrailEvolution (Sep 25, 2018)

Heres my ride from last week in NJ. Enjoy


----------



## TrailEvolution (Sep 25, 2018)

Just a fun after work ride that turned into a night ride ... Enjoy.


----------



## TrailEvolution (Sep 25, 2018)

I can not for the life of me figure out how to embed my videos. Lol


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

Burn baby, burn.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow, very cool looking at all the other videos on here. Well, I have more to go. 
Mine is no where near as creative, in fact, I haven't done a bunch with the GoPro (software is friggin' slow and restrictive) so be gentle when critiquing. Also the number of MTB rides I've done is very low, though I'm trying to remedy that for sure, so I'm sure there will be more to come (and hopefully more exciting).


----------



## Langeol (Oct 5, 2018)

I love my Santa Cruz


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's my new clip from today.




Riding in the trails nearby.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

A 4 day tristle down to Eureka Springs, Arkansas!


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

This os my first vídeo posted , i wish you'll enjoy . 
Location Spanish Pirineo 





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

og-mtb said:


> Burn baby, burn.


Great edit. Thanks for taking the time for the before and afters.
We had fires where I live recently and I've done the comparison videos as well. Your video has meaning to me having gone through similar experiences.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Entirely filmed on the new GoPro Hero 7 Black with it's built in Hypersmooth stabilization. It's impressive.


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCrS_QNzRsS8xMzR7s-bm1Kw

This weeks video, all about getting out of your head and using the bike as a stress management tool!

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

My first edit using my new Sony cam and Hero7, my home trail:


----------



## WeazelMD14 (Sep 19, 2018)

*Cliffside Outfitters at Lake Hickory Trails*





Hey guys! Checkout my newest video just posted on Youtube. Planning on trying to post a mountain biking video a week on the Cliffside Outfitters channel. So subscribe to the channel if you like what you see here!


----------



## MudMuch (Oct 9, 2018)

Only just catching up on this thread now - some really inspiring videos here! Makes me want to drag the camera out of the box. And nice work bbqmike - for a first try with your new cam, that's great!


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Good stuff guys!

Yesterday in Huntsville


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

Sorry, there's a few words in Finnish before the riding starts. This has formed to be my birthday tradition now 

Last year it was quite muddy so it was really fun with all that gear... now below freezing but good times never the less.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Shot on GoPro Hero7 Black with Hypersmooth.


----------



## Kmatluk (Apr 8, 2015)

*GoPro Contest Edit that didn't make the cut*

[video]https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFEjsW_NOy3S0AvUWePghHDcWZxXRhEl/view?usp=sharing[/video]

Made this Video for the Pinkbike GoPro Editing contest, Thoughts?


----------



## MudMuch (Oct 9, 2018)

TheNormsk said:


> Shot on GoPro Hero7 Black with Hypersmooth.


Great video! I really do need to pick myself up a GoPro one of these days. I've been debating it for ages. How are you finding the Hero7 Black? Would you recommend it?


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's my new short clip.
I tried a new camera, some fancy title effects and so on.
There's still so much to learn in editing.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

MudMuch said:


> Great video! I really do need to pick myself up a GoPro one of these days. I've been debating it for ages. How are you finding the Hero7 Black? Would you recommend it?


Yes I would recommend the Hero7. It's a good camera. Picture is fantastic and sound is as good as the Hero 4 (with dead cats attached).

I've been using it without a gimbal for my winter videos. I've yet to put it on a gimbal so hopefully the mics won't pick up gimbal motors but I would put it on a gimbal still for summer use. But that's me. You may find the hero 7 is all you needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

2018 has been an unreal year, here is a snapshot of what it was like for The Riders Life;






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## WeazelMD14 (Sep 19, 2018)

Woodland Loop at Jacobs Fork Park in Newton, NC.


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

Some local trails in Victoria, Australia.






Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I went on a road trip and "flat" Wisconsin proved a bit tougher than my hilly Colorado. Surprising....


----------



## WeazelMD14 (Sep 19, 2018)

*Uktena Trail at Fire Mountain trail system*


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

El Paso tx











Rodney
Instagram @x5rdman
Youtube x5rdman d https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIMZvPRVbVXm8NTJEeCSQHg


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Following Onboard with Hero 5 + Karma grip 
Location: Spanish pirenees 





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

*News Day 2019*

New Years Day ride 2019. Central California, Hensley Lake.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

PureMX said:


> New Years Day ride 2019. Central California, Hensley Lake.


Nice Video! Really love the drone footage! Subscribed!


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

Lawson Raider said:


> Nice Video! Really love the drone footage! Subscribed!


Thank you sir!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

A supposedly low key ride that turned out to be more difficult than originally anticipated






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

*Cuyuna - Bobsled trail*

Riding the Bobsled and Tugger trails at Cuyuna in Minnesota.


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

Greetings from Finland. The trails were just about to get hard enough for riding and then we had more snow. Again. We had to shovel this trail open but after that it was a really fun session!

Two of us had studded tires and the rest two had normal ones. Not much ice so it didn't make a big difference now.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

We had 10 inches of snow. I don't have a fat tire bike, but I was determined to ride anyways! Enjoy the humor.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I purchased my first gimbal, mated with the hero 5. I'm happy with how steady the video came out.






Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Winter adventure with 30 friends 





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Trying GoPro Hero 7 SuperSmooth stabilizer 





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Waterfalls of ICE!*

360 VR video. :eekster: This was my first time riding on so much ice! 10° F and still got it done! 
(Still working on audio solutions. Anyone recommend a good Bluetooth external mic for MTB???)


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Riding Steep Downhill on Snow and Ice*

Downhill plus snow and ice sounds like a good idea, right!? More slipping and sliding. Also testing out the GoPro 7!
:eekster:


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I like to make short clips from my bigger videos so people have something that's quick to watch. Here are a couple of my trail runs from the weekend! I should have upgraded my Hero7 black firmware before I headed out. I'm curious how it works now with the new software.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Here is my other one. It was a wet day!


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Gopro Hero 7 Supersmooth Test 





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Training for my first race!*


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*The Quick and Painful Way to Get in Shape*

Hit it hard in Bella Vista, Arkansas for my longest consecutive ride to date. The Back 40 loop was beautiful and had some great features!


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

My first video, took me about a week of scratching my head and cursing at my computer to figure it all out, and critique/advice is appreciated


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

^Nice colors. You could place the camera somewhere to get another angle.

Here's my new one. A bit different type of conditions.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Train Wreck said:


> My first video, took me about a week of scratching my head and cursing at my computer to figure it all out, and critique/advice is appreciated


Something looks odd about the speed/framerate.
Is it playing back at normal speed, and at the speed it was recorded in.

Maybe it's just the GoPro stabilization that makes it look odd. The turns show well that you are turning, but they are not smooth on camera, like it turns sharp left and stays, the when back to straight it goes right back to straight.

I'm not fond of the music but that is a personal choice. It's too loud, could be reduced during editing. And it is just a little bit too fast for the ride.

For a first video though you're pretty close. i'm mostly curious about the frame rate though, or playback speed.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florida Night Ride with Kona Demo*


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Forest Rider said:


> Maybe it's just the GoPro stabilization that makes it look odd. The turns show well that you are turning, but they are not smooth on camera, like it turns sharp left and stays, the when back to straight it goes right back to straight.
> For a first video though you're pretty close. i'm mostly curious about the frame rate though, or playback speed.


Thanks for checking it out. I recorded it with the GoPro 7, 60fps, I'm not sure about playback speed, I don't recall making any adjustments to that, or how to even do it. I just uploaded the video and did some quick editing through iMovie. I really don't have any clue what I'm doing. Thanks for your patients.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Train Wreck said:


> Thanks for checking it out. I recorded it with the GoPro 7, 60fps, I'm not sure about playback speed, I don't recall making any adjustments to that, or how to even do it. I just uploaded the video and did some quick editing through iMovie. I really don't have any clue what I'm doing. Thanks for your patients.


I assumed it was recorded with one of the new GoPros with stabilization.

The 60fps makes sense as there was no blur effect of a slower frame rate. But it just looks too fast. Not like a fast rider, but like the playback speed was increased. It is very likely I'm just not used to seeing real fast downhill video on the new GoPro. 
However, most video content I can think of recorded in 60fps looks like a TV show with smooth fluid motion. That said, the stabilization may take away from that smoothness.

In your opinion, does the native playback on your computer look the same as it does on YouTube?


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

Forest Rider said:


> However, most video content I can think of recorded in 60fps looks like a TV show with smooth fluid motion. That said, the stabilization may take away from that smoothness.


TV frame rate is 29.97 fps in the US, 25 fps in the UK and elsewhere.

"Smooth fluid motion" in both film and TV is typically due to motion blur. It is more difficult to get motion blur at 60fps in bright light because many cameras will default to a higher shutter speed which can yield a telenova video look.

One way to capture at 60fps (in case you want to slow footage down at some point) with smooth fluid motion is to force a slower shutter speed by reducing the amount of light entering the camera via ND/CP filters.*

Finally, stabilization does not take away from smoothness but the Hypersmooth lag can be nausea-inducing on very twisty/bumpy trails.

*frames per second ≠ shutter speed


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

og-mtb said:


> TV frame rate is 29.97 fps in the US, 25 fps in the UK and elsewhere.
> 
> "Smooth fluid motion" in both film and TV is typically due to motion blur. It is more difficult to get motion blur at 60fps in bright light because many cameras will default to a higher shutter speed which can yield a telenova video look.
> 
> ...


I guess I was referring more to the "soap opera effect" as some have referred to it as.

When I record at 48 or 60, the objects glide their way towards the lens. In the example above, there wasn't any "gliding". Unless that was the software in camera.

Thanks for the info. I'm pretty good with a camera, I understand the exposure triangle, etc. I'm too sure I totally understand how shutter speed works on GoPro as it's not adjustable (on my Hero2). I think the shutter speed can not be any faster than frame rate? Meaning shutter will never slow to less than 1/60th given light conditions, if shot at 60fps. Of course shutter can be 1/2000th (if GoPro has that fast of a rate).

but yeah, otherwise I understand how to set the basic camera functions.

It's probably just my eye not understanding the example video. It looks like it was sped up to me.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Forest Rider said:


> In your opinion, does the native playback on your computer look the same as it does on YouTube?


Crystal clear and amazing quality on my computer, not so great on youtube.


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

Fat biking Yudicky Farm in Nashua NH. Should be called old people having fun on fat bikes.





Thanks for watching!


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

Working on my enduro game in my small local bike park.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Train Wreck said:


> My first video, took me about a week of scratching my head and cursing at my computer to figure it all out, and critique/advice is appreciated


Not a bad first video dude! Here are my pointers!

1080p! If possible, shoot at a minimum of 1080p at 30fps. People like to watch videos at 30fps (and 24fps) because that's the standard for our eyes when we watch content online and movies. Shooting in 60fps makes a video look a bit more unrealistic as funny as that sounds. I think your video is in 30fps but I just wanted to give you heads up to stick with 30fps in all content!

Music: I like to watch montage style videos when the shots are 3rd person perspective, maybe mixed with some 1st person POV. Mentally, it's hard to contextualize music when a camera is locked at 1st person POV. Most people like to hear the trail because it brings out more realism from your ride.

Camera angle: this one is entirely up to you. In my videos, you can see most of the front end of my bike because it brings perspective. I've always shot in 4K superview mode on my GoPro while other people (like BKXC) shoots in wide angle. I do like the camera bob from side to side because it adds to your fast descent. I think if you incorporated your handlebars into the shot, it will add more to the side to side motion of your camera.

Pixelation: your video bit rate is not too bad at 720p. I can see some pixelation when the camera moves laterally though. You will need to increase the export bit rate to match the bit rate of the original file. That's how I make my videos come out very clear.

Other than that, it looked like a fun day out there!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Thought I'd share a different video perspective. My friend was breaking in his new Transition Sentinel. My other friend had a nasty case. He cleared everything else that day. It was just bad luck.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Battery said:


> Thought I'd share a different video perspective. My friend was breaking in his new Transition Sentinel. My other friend had a nasty case. He cleared everything else that day. It was just bad luck.


Right on dude, thanks for the tips!


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Incredible views!*

This trail was amazing! Do yourself a favor and plan a trip to New Mexico!!!

Watch in Chrome browser or YouTube app for 360 VR video :thumbsup:


----------



## tonez13 (Sep 27, 2017)

Here's some highlights of a new trail extension in Vic, Australia on its soft opening day. The trail starts from the top at the alpine resort and ends in the town at the bottom. In total, it would be 25km long and 1400m vertical drop! Was a hugely successful day with about 500 riders turning up to give it a go.


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*White Mesa, NM*

See what the rest of White Mesa has to offer! Thank you for watching!


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Do any of you have a favorite external mic for riding? I can't see me NOT getting the Hero 7, been fighting off the purchase for a few months but I can't find anything comparable. I just can't get past the fact you can't prevent gimbal noise without an external mic.

I'm considering a vacation camera, but I do want an upgraded GoPro but have no use for 2 video cameras. The Hero7 will fit the bill for a good vacation video camera and I can still use it for riding (as long as I adapt an external mic).
I don't want something that is a pain in the butt to fuss with. I want to plug it in, strap the mic to the Chesty and ride away with the excess wire wrapped up in a tidy bundle out of harms way from those darn trees we're surrounded by on the trails.

With the external mic I will also be able to use my gimbal for capturing vacation crap. Probably not too necessary on the Hero 7, but if I have a Gimbal I can't see not using it for ideal footage, at least some of the time.


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

Sharing this on Youtube, eighteen years after it was created.


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*360 - On the EDGE in Sedona!*

The only Sedona video you need is right here. You're welcome


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

xcsam said:


> The only Sedona video you need is right here. You're welcome


False advertising. Very meh.


----------



## tonez13 (Sep 27, 2017)

My first races this past weekend:


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

hY!
A ride in a event here in Portugal, some great trails with some cool Winter colers and loam...
check the scenery in the European soil 






Cumps


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

A little howto for hardtail enduroing. Be sure to turn on the subtitles.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*2 days in Swedens largest bike park!*


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

*2019 Santos Fat Tire Fest Jump Jam*

Video from the '19 Santos FTF jump jam.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

*2019 Santos Fat Tire Fest Jump Jam*

Video from the '19 Santos FTF jump jam.


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Rough day?*

Anyone else ride Teacup in Sedona? How the this this rated Intermediate and not Advanced???


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Passion Play Trails Eureka Springs, AR*

First real ride since breaking my arm last September. The first couple minutes are climbing. If you skip ahead to @1:50 you can cut that out.






GoPro Hero 4 Silver
Stuntman Chesty
Evo SS Gimbal


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*This place is so beautiful!*

Open in Chrome or YouTube app for 360 video! Click and drag on screen or use device to look around for VR!


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)

*From our local home trails*


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*Another Orlando, Florida area trail*

The latest in a series about Orlando, Florida area trails managed by SORBA Orlando.

More SORBA Orlando mountain bike trails


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*Indoor MTB Park / Foam pit - The Dome*


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*360 VR Bentonville Arkansas*


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

A budget gravel bike doing what gravel bikes arent supposed to do...


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

mrpercussive said:


> A budget gravel bike doing what gravel bikes arent supposed to do...


I'm laughing at you describing a mere hardtail with drop bars as a "gravel bike."

Lose the suspension fork, try riding on sub 2" 700c tires, and then have at the "gravel bike" moniker.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

og-mtb said:


> I'm laughing at you describing a mere hardtail with drop bars as a "gravel bike."
> 
> Lose the suspension fork, try riding on sub 2" 700c tires, and then have at the "gravel bike" moniker.


That's 26X1.75 worn out small block 8s on that bike with a 100mm R7. 2000 Kona Cinder Cone frame. When you're on a budget, you ride what ever is free or cheap. That bike was built for under $200...


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

mrpercussive said:


> That's 26X1.75 worn out small block 8s on that bike with a 100mm R7. 2000 Kona Cinder Cone frame. When you're on a budget, you ride what ever is free or cheap. That bike was built for under $200...


The cost is irrelevant. It's a hardtail with drops, not a gravel bike.

The fact that you continually crow about it being a "gravel bike" is funny.


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

HY!
Saturday action in my backyard. 
A little bit of some Portuguese elevation






Cumps


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)

A real short one from our backyard this weekend


----------



## tonez13 (Sep 27, 2017)

The Blue Tier Epic in Derby, Tasmania is absolutely stunning and should be on everybody's bucket list.


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Where are all the ladies!?!?*


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Did some DH runs at Lake Leatherwood City Park by Eureka Springs, Arkansas last Saturday with my pastor friend. Great times!


----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*Big Bull Creek Grand Opening!*


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

xcsam said:


>


Lot of folks pass up Kansas City for mountain biking and don't realize how much singletrack we actually have and how well these trails are built and maintained. Nice to see a fellow KC rider on here!


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Riding trails near Loarre's castle (Huesca- Spain )






Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's been a while...


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

I recently did a video on the 5010 flip chip. I decided to try running the bike in the high position with the 2.6 tires.


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*The BIGGEST poison ivy vine I've ever seen!*


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

voghan said:


> I recently did a video on the 5010 flip chip. I decided to try running the bike in the high position with the 2.6 tires.


I didn't know the YouTube Famous Brian Vaughn was on MTBR!!!! #mindblown


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

B1KER said:


> I didn't know the YouTube Famous Brian Vaughn was on MTBR!!!! #mindblown


I only go by my alias on forums.


----------



## gr8fasushi (Aug 14, 2014)

*JEM Trail*

Just some scenic riding in Southern Utah! First time editing, still learning.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It is actually possible to ride a fast, cross country trail near the Front Range enjoy nice views and not be overwhelmed by other bikers and hikers. Shhh! Don't tell anyone now...


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Riding the JEM Trail back in 2017.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

24rpm said:


> Wow, it's like a much slower, blurrier, and herky-jerky version of the rides we did.


Well, I am glad you are faster than me. Wish you the best and safe rides in 2019!


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

*Enduro Clinic in Gränna*


----------



## Champtek (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*A couple embarrassing moments 😂*


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

I know it's a couple of years old, well almost, but I really enjoyed this. Well done!



ray.vermette said:


>


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## xcsam (Jan 21, 2019)

*What are your tips for doing drops???*


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)

*Mt Biking with Dog*






Subscribe to my channel to see more! Hope to see you on the dusty trail. Cheers


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

*Slickrock Trail 2018*


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

First time trying to integrate drone footage. I also tried manual shutter on the Hero 7 (1/60th in ye olde 30fps mode) and discovered (after a day and a half of riding) that I had recorded a shitload of pure white. Never really noticed that the H7B didn't have adjustable aperture, and iso 100 wasn't low enough to compensate for the bright conditions. fml.

Glad I had at least a little drone footage from day 1. Day 2 location wasn't a fly zone, so just gopro stuff there.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

A little shreddage with some OGs. These dudes have stories for days one of which you should hear... Talk about a comeback!


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

So long 24rpm, aka og-mtb, aka brownpownow, aka ...? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Bye bye Specialized Enduro 29"  





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Sessioned and selfshot this with a small cheap tripod and a Yi Lite camera... Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh look, red rocks...


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)

*RAW Ripping*


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Great seeing trails from all over the world 

This is a couple of my local edits.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my favorite loops- full ride. Edited a couple places where I paused for a break.


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Hy!!!
A look at 180 Km's Marathon here in my hometown in Portugal.
Great Mountains, 480 riders and my view as a staff's member:thumbsup:

*Mountain Quest 2019*


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)

*A different perspective*


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

*2019 Mountain of Hell*

Edit of my race video from the 2019 Mountain of Hell in Les Deux Alpes, France. Video was stabilized with an Evo SS gimbal.






Utter carnage on the glacier this year. Massive pile up caused nearly 90 riders to DNF.


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)

*Flow Trail Following Hard tail*


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

Here is my first attempt with the new GoPro:


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

My 2nd attempt. I plan on shooting in 4k/30fps today.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Still a *little* toasty here in Phoenix. Worth it.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

*One of the best XC downhills in Telluride?*


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Telluride | Prospect Trail | A fine, fine XC trail.. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

So I recently got a new bike and thought this was a pretty cool comparison. I put together a run on my 26" Kona Park Operator next to my first run on the new bike and this is what it looks like! Bike has since been dialed in. Just cant wait til leg is 100% and then what the difference would be! Just thought I'd share the stoke...


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's my latest creation. And my new favorite trail.


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

A new edit from Finland. This is just under a mile from my home.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

*A Trail Rome, ME*

Here's my first ride on the toughest trail in our central Maine area and it kicked my ass. Can't wait to go back. There's another 2-3 smile loop at the top, but I had to get back home. There's also a trail that descends the backside, so lots more to challenge me.


----------



## tsygakuski (Aug 8, 2018)

Remember subtitles


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was testing using a GoPro Hero 7 with a chin mount on Fox Proframe in some serious gnar.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

This is the latest trail I've done. A small ski resort.I've got to go back as I missed about 4 miles of the trail. Fun ride!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Trying to get my freeride legs back...


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Hiline trail in Sedona, AZ.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cub Creek, near Evergreen, Colorado


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The follow on to the Cub Creek video. This is the North Elk Trail that heads off the top.

Connecting Cub Creek to Staunton | Descending the North Elk trail


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My last one from Telluride.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

About as green as it gets here in the desert...


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Flat out down a nice enduro trail with some nice big gaps and rock gardens.
During my first visit to a trail network on the other side of town.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Not how I was expecting my video to go.. Floyd Park's The Sluice*


----------



## AlexTrekbek (May 6, 2019)

Kinda cheesy but I made a video from three of my rides in Colorado: Devil's BackBone (Loveland, CO), Horsetooth (Fort Collins, CO), and Vail, CO on a 2019 Trek X-Caliber 8 hardtail.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Minnaar at Fox US Open*

I saw Greg Minnaar at the Fox US Open managed to get enough to make this clip. Check it out:


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Winter is now over in Australia.
My favorite trails are open again


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

*West Coast Bike Trip*

Highlights from a BC bike trip, including a blooper reel at the end


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Feature length movie from the 2019 Fruita / Arkansas Trip


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Did a grassroots dh race a week ago and had so much fun I just had to go back with my dropbar bike to see what I can and cannot hit... There was one section which caught me tripoding like a total noob for lack of skill though hahahaha.

Anyways, selfshot this little edit with a camera, $5 octopus type tripod and lots of hiking... Lemme know what ya'll think!


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

First test of the Gopro 7. Haven't used an action camera for a while.
Some jumping in the local "dirt jumps".


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

So I've had my bike for less than a month, and just got my first GoPro (Hero 8 black) last week but I'm still a complete noob. I'm still trying to find out the best settings for myself. This is my first bike in over 20 years, so I'm still granny riding lol. I mainly ride around on the paved trails in Atlanta so riding on a real trail through the woods is fun but scary at the same time lol. I'm sure with more practice I'll get better though. I mainly ride my bike as a workout so don't laugh at me to bad guys. I plan on tackling the silver comet trail from Atlanta to Alabama soon though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Managed to get 26th in my first gravity enduro race.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

A little bit of blood never hurt anyone!


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Recent snows are marking the end of fall here in Colorado. Wish it were still beautiful 60 degree days with aspens starting to turn.






Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Took a little longer to find time to edit this one, but here's a weekend in Sedona a couple weeks ago...

Ride day 1: A leisurely 8.6 mile stroll around Bell Rock.

Ride day 2: 7 miles of the rockiest terrain I've ever ridden above the rim. Plus four schmucks try to fix a flat tire, and one tests out his knee and elbow pads.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Latest stab at a video: comments welcome!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Local trail ride*

Blue Springs Lake-


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey all, I have a small YouTube channel and upload weekly, I try to include my kids in it as much as I can and we try to work on our skills together

Check it out and thanks for your time 

https://m.youtube.com/cycledad?uid=rS_QNzRsS8xMzR7s-bm1Kw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Swapping the 'old' Hero 7 Black out for the newer Hero 8 Black. I generally buy new electronics just because, but the 8's stabilization turned out to actually be improved enough to say it was worth it.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Another great almost-winter day in AZ. Tinkered a little with running a 2nd camera for different angles. Major pain in the ass when editing, but a little more effort and it might just pay off.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Awesome high speed flow trail in Australia.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

10 rocky miles of uberness in the middle of Phoenix yesterday.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Lunchtime ride @ work today with the XC guys.


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

2 new videos. Filmed 1 week apart, but conditions were totally different.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Nothing better than the desert right after some rain...


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

This trail might be the most fun I've had on two wheels in ages. Grinning ear to ear the whole way down!


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

*NBD! And Best of 2019 Crashes and Sends*


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Emboldened by a set of shiny new tires, Corona de Loma @ South Mountain got to help break in the fresh tread. Slightly less chunky than Geronimo last week, but a lot more exposure and steepness that could build speed faster than my skillset allows.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Taking the trail bike down a steep natural trail full of gnar.
Perfect conditions on my local trails at the moment.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Craploads of climbing, rocky descents filled with hikers, near-freezing temperatures. What more could somebody want? =)


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*Happy Holidays!*

Happy Holidays!


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Full rundown of one of my local trails. All features from both on board and external.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Epic MTB trail. 29km from the top of a ski resort to township below.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

New Years Day ride out at Apache Wash with the Global Bikes folks. Lotsa zoom zoom trails out there that I need to visit more often.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Cave Creek Cactus Classic... 23 miles. Good times. =)


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Great day in Gold Canyon =)


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Hy!
A Bike ride with my Kona Unit 2015.(Bought recently used)
First experience with a full rigid Bike  it will be my bikepacking rig.






Cumps


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

Intro video for the YouTube channel I started recently, Beginner To Whistler:


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Getting a little loose down one of my fast steep and narrow local trails.
Hope you enjoy the video, my shoulder is still sore ha ha.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

*Phoenix Mountains Preserve | The chunkier side of PMP | 01/04/2020*


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Awesome hand built Enduro Trail


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

Almost vomited after pushing myself too hard on the ascent. Then the bike broke on the descent. :madman:


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

My first video and editing attempt. Gopro 8 4k superview .


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Hirta (Jan 28, 2020)

*Winter MTB*

Local trails in Finland. There is a lot of snow but its still great time! 

Camera settings are little off at the beginning, white balance was too low.


----------



## Hirta (Jan 28, 2020)

Icy Trails


----------



## Hirta (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice sunny day in Finland 

English subtitles available!


----------



## primo123 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Beating my record on a difficult trail. Still trying to get the editing thing down.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Some really great videos in here!!

Here is one I put together from a few weeks ago in State College PA, Rothrock forest.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

*First time in front of camera*

First shot at on camera MTB video. I really respect the guys who do this cause it is nerve damaging.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Epic Mountain descent being chased by my brother.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Made it up to the Sedona MTB festival this year. Any excuse to ride up there is a good one. Throw in a handful of youtube celebs for added fun.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Day 2 from Sedona =)


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

We are under a movement control order here in Malaysia.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hirta (Jan 28, 2020)

Home trail II


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Riding Gravity trails at Silvan.
Also had a sneaky stack ha ha.


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is one of mine. Just finished a spring ride and got some good footage. Have fun.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChA9-JkU82un991I-RIx0AQ?view_as=subscriber

hope you don't mind the link, my videos take up too much space to post directly


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

richj8990 said:


> my videos take up too much space to post directly


What does that even mean?


----------



## aimarr83 (Apr 6, 2020)

*POV opinion*

hi im interesting about your POV in my videos.....






thanks for all


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cañon City, CO | Oil Well Flats | Full run down Fire Canyon*

Social distancing in the desert.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

Awesome Flow outside NYC:


----------



## Leafy1 (Feb 17, 2019)

I just started a series of riding green trails and exploring trail systems. Its kind of long format, but it was really something I was looking for when I first started riding a few years ago. Everyone recording trails like this were using gopros on auto setting so they just looked like trash, and anyone putting out any videos that looked decent were on way more advanced (and exciting to watch) trails.






I need to get better at editing title screens in and such. I'm slowly testing my limits with the built in davinci resolve stuff.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

I finally got a chance to take my new bike for a legitimate ride. This seems to be the only trail around that isn't a mudfest.


----------



## Leafy1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Part 2 is up!


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Last summer biking Trails 





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hirta (Jan 28, 2020)

Spring is coming and trails finally begin to dry! :thumbsup:

There is also subtitles!


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

*My kids' first MTB Ride*

Finally made a new video - it was a long winter!


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

I broke my gimbal...:cryin:...but don't worry, my next video will show that I'm happy about it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

*New Camera!!*

After I broke my camera gimbal in my last video, I just replaced my camera instead! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Finally got bored enough to edit some footage from Sedona that's been collecting dust since last month. And now I wanna go to Sedona again.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The steepest trail I have ever recorded! 2,700 ft of descending with much of it at 25-35% grade and sections over 50%!! That's a 45 degree slope. That combined with rocks, roots and narrow gullies made this double black diamond trail, give a heart racing descent


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Not a riding video, but...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBPNW (Aug 29, 2018)

*2019 mtb fail video*

2019 crash video Enjoy


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

*Taking on bigger features! | Quarry Ridge, Fitchburg, WI | May 3, 2020*


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

*Springtime Sessioninig | Quarry Ridge, Fitchburg, WI | May 9, 2020*

My latest video, from a ride about six weeks ago.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

A tour of most of the trail jumps I find on my local trails


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

*CLEANING UP MY ACT | CamRock Park, Cambridge, Wisconsin | May 15, 2019*


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

Second First ride on my Deviate Highlander.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

that dog is cool. great video for mt riders and dog lovers


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

We went back to the hardest trail in our area and did the 3 mile loop at the top too. This trail is a bit over my ability, but I love the challenge.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Not mine, but super sick :thumbsup:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=160077558967030



***


----------



## ambanjafilms (Jul 7, 2020)

Here's a promo film we made about Switchbacks MTB in Malaga. With riders - Phillip Fagerburg, Hampus Rocksjö & Tim Holmgren. 









www.ambanjafilms.co.uk
insta: @ambanjafilms


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Fast and rough local trails.


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

This is my latest video I made, I'm also running a contest on this channel for those who care to enter, check out the video to find out how.

Thanks everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CF700 (Sep 16, 2016)

My first video with a GoPro. Local western CT trail riding @ Steep Rock.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Chilled video of some local Enduro loops.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

*Two Rivers MTB Park - Nixa, MO*

Checking out the Two Rivers Mountain Bike Park close to Nixa, Missouri. Really nice system in the middle of absolute nowhere.


----------



## eugenenine (Aug 2, 2018)

This is a short video, last bit of my ride where I crashed and had to get stitches.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's one we did recently (my buddy wearing my GoPro 8) of Undertow at Deer Valley.





Here's the rest of it. My GoPro only records 5 minutes or so then moves to a new file. And I'm too dumb to know how to splice them together.


----------



## thor_hammers_trails (Aug 30, 2020)

My first effort, near Seattle, WA.


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

*Quebec MTB Trip 2020*

A mountain bike trip with friends at Vallée Bras du Nord, Empire 47, and Sentiers du Moulin in Quebec.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

*Fernar Trail, Sölden, Austria*


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

*Technical Nene and Bodenegg black trails, Sölden, Austria*


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

*Cool, long (7.5km) flowtrail in Sölden, Austria*


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Creek crossings*

My favorite local trail-


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

*New Bike Day! | Quarry Ridge, Fitchburg, Wisconsin | June 21, 2020*

Here's my latest video (filmed three moths ago, but published today).


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## AnsisBlumbergs (Oct 3, 2020)

*ARA MTB Youtube channel Skatepark session*


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

*A Crash of a Different Variety | Alpine Valley Mountain Bike Trail | October 4, 2020*


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Giving my new Enduro a little workout on some fast chunky bits of trail.

Also, failing to aim the new gopro high enough. (I'm gonna just blame it on the 9 being heavier and it made itself sag too low, even though it's my own screw up.)


----------



## AnsisBlumbergs (Oct 3, 2020)

*Velosolution pumptrack in Jaunjelgava / Latvia*


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm almost back to riding trails again!
Not long now


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

Not much talking, more riding.


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)

Experimenting with Insta360 camera


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

First MTB ride back after my broken collarbone and corona lockdown.


----------



## Dan MTB Chronicles (Nov 11, 2020)

*Fall Trails in New Jersey*


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

This footage from Mt Saint Helens has been sitting on my hardrive for over a year. I finally got motivated enough to do something with it.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Epic 28km trail down the side of Lake Mountain Australia


----------



## valdip (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Hy!!!
In these Pandemic times, nothing like Nature to clear our minds and bodies!
These are some New trails in my area, just perfect in this season


----------



## FearHeldDear (Aug 3, 2018)

Getting faster at editing, this one only took 7 hours xD


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

Some drone video I made of the homies, hope you guys like it. Play it in 4K


----------



## FearHeldDear (Aug 3, 2018)

GoPro 9 footage turned out nicely before I packed it up for being defective. More of a music video type show so put on 🎧 enjoy


----------



## AnsisBlumbergs (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Geomorphologist (Jan 9, 2021)

Eldest out for the first time on her new bike and first time ever Mum came out on the trails with us. Very hard for little legs, but did really well.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Ms. Santa got me a gimbal for Christmas (to go with the GoPro from last year). This is a quick, first time tryout at my local session track and hoping for a mo' better summer!


----------



## Neogen (Apr 23, 2016)

My experiment with a 360 camera on DH


----------



## niconj (Mar 17, 2019)

Neogen said:


> My experiment with a 360 camera* on DH*


Looks like gravel biking to me.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is one I made of some single track trails at Lake Zorinsky in Omaha, Ne last weekend.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey Guy's
Just had all my suspension serviced, bike feels great and got a new personal best down one of my favourite local trails.
Hope you enjoy the video.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's a little edit of my morning ride. From my house, to the trails, and back home. No shredding or gnarly jumps or drops. Just a fat guy riding his bike before work.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PelkkääAlamäkeä (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi guys and greetings from Finland. I've been a long standing consumer of FiveTen shoes. Now with my new sponsor (a local bikeshop), I got to try Leatt flat pedal shoes. Trails here are currently in pretty much the worst condition, a mix of mud, ice and deep slush, so I took the shoes for a spin with my DJ at a local skate park and pump track. The video is in Finnish but as I lovingly handcrafted subtitles for it, I hope some of you find it entertaining:


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello everybody, my name is Mike and I come from Athens, Greece. I ride, I fix, I vlog and I share it all on my channel, every Friday!

Today's video is all about trail work:





Have a go on my channel:


https://www.youtube.com/c/mikesbikes2020



Ride safe, ride hard, and ride for fun!


----------



## Jorel (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi all, new here in this forum.
I'm riding eMTB for over a year now.

A few weeks ago I bought my Haibike Allmtn7 which is way better than I am on the trails.








Here's a vid of my home-trails in the afternoon yesterday and a quick visit to the local bikepark.
Enjoy:


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh look, a fatass rides a new trail!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My "short cut" of Gooseberry Mesa.






And my long cut.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorel (Apr 28, 2021)

Enjoy the beauty of the Black Forest.
This vid is best viewn with a cold beer ;-)


----------



## Jorel (Apr 28, 2021)

First time Freiburg (jump line)


----------



## JoarP (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi there! I've been lurking quite a while in this thread and enjoyed your contributions. Recently made this short "cinematic" MTB edit from my home trails. I hope some of you might enjoy it and get inspired to ride!


----------



## Jorel (Apr 28, 2021)

A cool trail in the Black Forest


----------



## Jorel (Apr 28, 2021)

And another one ;-)


----------



## Jorel (Apr 28, 2021)

Relaxing trail in the Swabian Alb


----------



## DYORD (Mar 11, 2021)

Sharing here one of the steepest climb here in PH. Up to 22% gradient.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Big Chief in Truckee CA is amazing fun. Lucky to have this great trail somewhat close.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

meSSican said:


> Big Chief in Truckee CA is amazing fun. Lucky to have this great trail somewhat close.


Pretty awesome riding.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Trying to learn tricks as on older rider lol.


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)

In the second episode of Coached, the series where I'm getting professional coaching to become a faster MTB Enduro racer, we talk body position and goals.

If you're getting interested in getting mountain biking coaching, I highly recommend contacting Johan. You'll find everything you need at: https://www.trailfitmtb.com


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## BeenDecent (Sep 27, 2021)

My first enduro didn't go exactly as planned but heres to progress!


----------



## vojtahej (Dec 22, 2021)

A short edit from our trial here in Norway.


----------



## kcpk11 (Dec 26, 2021)

Explored Oregon this past July with Brian Astell from TrailWorks. This is a quick edit of him riding Alsea Falls.


----------



## Joeri V (Jan 7, 2022)

A little video i made of my local trails


----------



## Dempa (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Enjoying sunset time   with my Bardino’s hardtail 

 https://youtu.be/NxpRKqc5o50



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

I've posted it elsewhere, but this is a video from last year my kid (13) and his friend (14) shot in a few days of riding in Northwest Arkansas.


----------



## Snatch85 (12 mo ago)

Hi folks, here's a video I recently made riding at Cannock Chase. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Snatch85 (12 mo ago)

Here's a selection of Warickshire's finest trails


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Riding in the Soquel Demonstration State Forest mountains near Santa Cruz, Ca with my old friend. Our first time riding it.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

A late afternoon ride in cool air under overcast skies on this beautiful and verdant spring day. The descents: Stonewall/Rocky; a less than stellar, super sloppy run down Eastside; and Confluence. 9.5 miles and 2.1K vert. Fun times in the Nor Cal. 

“Suffocation” by. Crystal Castles


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

parkmeister said:


> A late afternoon ride in cool air under overcast skies on this beautiful and verdant spring day. The descents: Stonewall/Rocky; a less than stellar, super sloppy run down Eastside; and Confluence. 9.5 miles and 2.1K vert. Fun times in the Nor Cal.
> 
> “Suffocation” by. Crystal Castles


Nice video. Cool trails. I'll have to check them out some day. My buddy I ride with has a house in Pleasanton and one in Serene Lakes. Those trails are right along the way. 
I always have to remind myself to tuck my water tube behind my GoPro mount I have a few videos with it dangling in front of the camera.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Day 1 of a summer trip.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Day 2 of the trip.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ride 2 of day 2..


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Day 3..


----------



## azspoke (8 mo ago)

A fun little snapshot on our Scene in Taiwan, please share 

Also I'm now a board member for TWMBA (Taiwan MTB Association), gearing up for what is now East Asia's largest MTB event in 2022, SUPER 8 MTB Festival Taichung, next week.

AS TWMBA being a non-profit, We are really finally connecting the cycling manufacturing sector, owners, and stakeholders, with local government to sanction land for trails, trail building, and education. The literal hub of the cycling industry is in Taiwan, why not make it a true hub for cycling as a sport (especially MTB)...

Simply want to spread the word on our maturing MTB scene in TW.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Raw edit of me and the crew doing a session on some knarly local trails, playing around on the 20ft+ jumps, massive step-downs and some very steep trails.


----------



## Snatch85 (12 mo ago)

Antur Stiniog Black Drop




This place is awesome ! with a huge scary drop


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Visočica, Croatia.. 1615m

So it was time for another adventure and i figured why not make a record of it. Great hike and bike route with amazing scenery. 33km and 1200m elevation gain, a good workout it was.
We found the route on cyclotrail.com where someone else had done this ride before, well worth the effort 😁😁


----------



## sendsome (Feb 2, 2021)

Opinions on this Vlog style top to bottom run?


----------



## BumpyTrails (1 mo ago)

Great video! I would love to visit Canada one day!
This is one of our rides. We live in Japan and I have started mtb about a year ago. I am 48 but still enjoying the outdoors a lot


----------

